# Need help identifying this coupling.



## Nate H (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm familiar with the schwinn coupling but this is a new one for me.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Wtf is that rofl

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Nate H said:


> I'm familiar with the schwinn coupling but this is a new one for me.


Where did you buy it ?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

That is histarical. Got me completely of guard.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nate H (Aug 27, 2011)

The home owner bought the house a year ago. It just started leaking. I wanted to tear it apart but I don't want to ruin it. It's a good addition to my wall of shame.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

The 4:3 ratio of zip ties to gear clamps is what killed it...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh that's a zip tie hose clamp electrical tape coupling. They are new and are taking the place of shark bites due to reliability concerns.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Hahahahaha:laughing: awesome!


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

lol good stuff


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

what kinda pipe is that ?? 

looks like 1" PE or PEX


----------



## Nate H (Aug 27, 2011)

It's 1" polybutylene. They used it for service lines on a lot of homes out here about 10 years ago. It fails quite often because of the high chlorine levels in our water.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nate H said:


> It's 1" polybutylene. They used it for service lines on a lot of homes out here about 10 years ago. It fails quite often because of the high chlorine levels in our water.


Often called the 'blue max' one of the best ploy pipe for well head to house.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

use them all the time can't believe it failed. btw thats lowes blue


----------



## Nate H (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm sure it works well in some areas but not ours. Maybe the should have used Home Depot orange for the color.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

I actually custom make those in my garage. If anyone is interested I sell them for $19.95 plus $5.00 shipping and handling. Please specify size.
( free shipping to all you plumbers who are already in AZ )


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> I actually custom make those in my garage. If anyone is interested I sell them for $19.95 plus $5.00 shipping and handling. Please specify size.
> ( free shipping to all you plumbers who are already in AZ )


B ut isn't AZ in western TX???


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> B ut isn't AZ in western TX???


Okay... Free shipping to Texas too, but you'll have to pick them up from the post office in Humble.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> Okay... Free shipping to Texas too, but you'll have to pick them up from the post office in Humble.


If I send you a couple of assorted ty-wraps and some "gently used" gear clamps can you cut me a discount?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> Okay... Free shipping to Texas too, but you'll have to pick them up from the post office in Humble.


 TX Tech will pick it up..


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

U666A said:


> If I send you a couple of assorted ty-wraps and some "gently used" gear clamps can you cut me a discount?


I talked it over with my wife, and she said: "yes, but it will void the manufacturers warranty..."


----------

